# Montana tractor



## grttractorhunt

Can anyone tell me if these tractors are worth the money! Are they good tractors?

Thanks
Grttractorhunt


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I have to laugh because just yesterday, a friend of mine who had one and loved it, but sold it with his place and is now looking for another, was stunned that we had no catogory for the Montana tractors which he told me was made in the USA. So we have one vote of Excellent from my friend in Pinehurst Idaho!


----------



## grttractorhunt

*Montana*

Thanks, for the reply. It seems to be a good deal, was not sure about the tractor it self. 2007 with 216 hours front loader and 4 attachments for less than 10,000.000.

Grttractorhunt


----------



## BigBoyinMS

I know this is an old thread but maybe this info will still help. 

First, the Montanas were made by LS tractor of South Korea and they were put together in the US. They were powered by a Mitsubishi diesel engine. And he can still buy one. But it won't be green with a Montana badge. It will be blue with an LS badge. LS now sells them and has dealers all over the country. Here is their website. LS Tractor USA If you do a dealer search it will only show the closest dealer to your zip code so you may need to call to find other close dealers.

FYI, I just bought (more like stole) one myself. A '06 model 4540 (45 hp) with loader, a brush grapple, rotary mower and box blade.
You didn't mention the model you were looking at for $10K but that sounds like a good price for almost any Montana model with a loader, low hours and 4 pieces of equipment.


----------



## DANE

i have a 34 hp montana . nice unit. the pto turns and the loader works but the tractor wont move, it has an automatic trans. 
HELP


----------



## BigBoyinMS

You may want to start a new thread since this one is so old.
Wish I could help but I've never owned an HST tractor so I know nothing about them.

(Also, start a thread in the Montana forum at www.tractorbynet.com. Lot's of LS and Montana guys over there. )


----------



## Handlebar

I have had my 50hp Montana for about 3 years now tough little tractor had a few minor issues at first, hydraulic leaks, loader bolts backed out, a wheel seal leak but that's about it.my John Deere 6320 is newer and has had way more problems. The Montana has all kinds of power and a great 4 wheel drive unit under it also.


----------

